# mini slider question



## bigun624 (May 11, 2005)

Ok my mini slider will be delivered today. I want to keep it pretty much stock. Which parts are gonna be the ones most likly to break? so ican either get spares or change out to make it stronger. Also what battery packs do you suggest and a good charger. I know it comes with a charger but I know there are probably better ones out there. Basically what I'm asking is what changes need to be made to get the most out of it so I dont have to keep replacing parts that break. I'm a newbie in R/C (been in slotcars for years) so I'm sure I'm gonna wreck it once or twice...... Thanx in advance.


----------



## roadrashracing (May 19, 2006)

where I race, they allow turnbuckle, ball cup and ball stud upgrades. I use ae ones. An rpm bumper for a mini t will save the front. I use smc and duratarx 1400 batteries, they treat me well. Steering knuckles are really the only thing I have broken. If you are looking for a good charger and have the money, go with a duratrax ice.


----------



## bigun624 (May 11, 2005)

Thanx for the info, got mine yesterday. Fast little car!


----------



## RACER185 (Aug 20, 1998)

You should consider buying the losi springs which will give you some improvements in handling. Only 4 dollars and they help.


Good luck racing


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

our guys say the diffs are weak, and most tracks are allowing the ball diffs, but from what i have seen are on back order everywhere, in all the brands that make em !!


----------

